
Format Your Elixir Code Now - qubitcoder
https://hashrocket.com/blog/posts/format-your-elixir-code-now
======
sotojuan
I'm starting to like the Elixir development methodology more than the language
itself. The Elixir team is quick to adopt useful features from other
ecosystems and make them first class. This specific formatter will help a lot
of people that are learning and writing the language.

Similar to it is the proposed property testing and data generation library[1],
which may or may not be part of the language someday but it is "officially"
supported.

[https://github.com/whatyouhide/stream_data](https://github.com/whatyouhide/stream_data)

